
Ask HN: Do you think we will see a rise in remote jobs now? - 10kresistor
If so do you think we will then see a decrease in the amount of &quot;bullshit&quot; jobs or an increase in freelance culture?
======
Nevermark
Across the entire globe, businesses, investors, and employees are being
ruthlessly punished to the degree they cannot operate remotely.

Previous/quick adopters of remote work capabilities will be relatively
rewarded.

Suppliers of remote work capabilities and services are being highly rewarded.

Going forward, the motivation for companies and suppliers to highlight remote
operation capabilities will be very high. Even where it is simply a useful
option or makes no sense.

And when something is easier to do, more people will do it.

------
sattoshi
Less bullshit jobs? Surely not!

Contrast someone doing non-work in his cube all day, where you may mistaken
what he’s doing for something useful, against simply forgetting about the
existence of an employee who no longer needs to even pretend to do work.

~~~
BjoernKW
Presenteeism and the ability to watch people doing pretend work plays a huge
part in bullshit jobs. Arguably, it’s the main reason those jobs exist at all.

Where’s the point in employing someone to act as if they were doing anything
useful if you can’t watch them while doing so?

There might be a remote work variation of this but in general bullshit jobs
shouldn’t fare as well in that kind of setting.

------
photawe
I've been doing remote work for 15+ years. As long as you (the customer) can
clearly articulate what you want done, I can do it.

So long story short - as long as you know what tasks you want done and in how
long a period of time, this (=remote work) will work.

In the current global context, there should be an increase in freelance work.
A lot of "managers" will try to fight it, but there's no way around it.

------
codegeek
Personally I am not sure. I am not that productive working 100% remote. I like
flexibility but I like being in an office that is not in my house.

------
CM30
In some fields sure. I suspect we'll see a lot more web development/software
engineering companies allow/offering remote work than before, since the
current situation has basically confirmed said fields don't require employees
to be in an office.

Same with digital marketing companies, design companies, advertising agencies,
etc.

I don't think it'll affect all fields though.

------
anmolparashar
As someone working as a remote Product Manager, I think the current situation
is quite possibly one of the worst ways "remote work" could have gone
mainstream. I have been working remote for three years now and even I'm not
enjoying it as much as I normally do.

